# He's not lazy or anything



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

(click to see better)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too funny!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ha ha that is hilarious!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well he did have to burn a few calories to actually fit his butt in the trough!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

How funny!! You know he put some thought in how to get in there an still be able to eat!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Love the picture, what a handsome boy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. Can he get out?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

^ yeah, split second before pic was taken he was in with all fours.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

that is too funny!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too cute!!! I don't call that lazy. I call it efficient! no need to use those danged legs if you can lay down and eat! LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so funny!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is hysterical it is awesome you managed to get a picture of that!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great pic! He definitely is a man with a plan. :-D


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, the whole gang is lazy! We've tried getting pics before but apparently he didn't want anyone to know.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha that reminds me of my lil buckling he will be grazing and he will lay down but still eat the grass around him!!! haha he gets that from his mama


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ya know , you shouldn't have to deal with such LAZY goats !!! So you can just give them to me...lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Neva!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Neva!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Naw, not at all lazy!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well he works SO hard impressing the ladies, the poor guy is just worn out. :roll eyes:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is hilarious!! He's smart!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

He's not lazy it took a lot of work to get in there.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Never will I give you my goats not anyone else 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------

